# Question about Pressure points



## nhE (Jun 5, 2008)

i have some question for you guys ..
1. did pressure points work on yourself? because i tried a lot of kyusho pressure points on myself , and nothing happened ... , why?
2. when you hit the pressure point on someone , you must lift the heel ? , if your foot is flat , the pressure points does't work?

thx


----------



## thetruth (Jun 5, 2008)

Pressure points don't work on other people all the time either.  Perhaps there are some energetic transfer reasons for them not working on oneself, just as people can't effectively perform any type of energy healing on themselves.   Also you've been watching far too many Dillman videos if you buy into the whole lifting the heel thing.  I've seen the hit and miss nature of pressure points first hand but when they didn't work it had nothing to do with the uke's heel being off the ground.   There is a particular video with Leon Jay and George Dillman on youtube where Leon can't knock a guy out and George comes out at the end spouting crap about lifting the heel and touching the tongue on certain areas inside the mouth.  Maybe these alter your energy(I don't care either way) but they don't suddenly make you invincible against pressure points.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes if DONE correctly they work. Why it does not work for you can be as TheTruth said or not enough pressure on the cavity to cause a reaction.

I do not think lifting the heel matters.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 5, 2008)

They work very well as nerve blocks so you can subdue pain till you get to a doctor ( if you know which ones to use)


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 5, 2008)

not every vulnerable point is vulnerable all the time.  The posture and intent of the striker and the one struck make all the difference.  I know some people who try to work this stuff like they are electricians wiring a lamp but I don't think it is such a good approach.


----------



## JustAVisitor (Jun 5, 2008)

A easy pressure point... let your arms drop along your body and touch your thighs with the tip of your F... fingers. There. A side kick to this point really disables one leg of your opponent who loses his leg sensitivity. It feels like the leg has just disappeared.... It does not need much precision and is pretty easy to practice... beware of deep bruises though...


----------



## thetruth (Jun 6, 2008)

JustAVisitor said:


> A easy pressure point... let your arms drop along your body and touch your thighs with the tip of your F... fingers. There. A side kick to this point really disables one leg of your opponent who loses his leg sensitivity. It feels like the leg has just disappeared.... It does not need much precision and is pretty easy to practice... beware of deep bruises though...




I've been hit here and it certainly hurts but doesn't disable the leg in such a dramatic fashion.   At school we used to knee the area to give 'dead legs'. More a pain related area.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## ChingChuan (Jun 9, 2008)

Well, in my art, the point of using that specific pressure point is to make it easier to execute sweeps and throws... The opponent is briefly distracted / put out of balance and then you can do your technique with more ease than without having struck that pressure point... You're not intending to disable the leg - you're trying to get it out of balance for a brief moment.



			
				nHe said:
			
		

> 1. did pressure points work on yourself? because i tried a lot of kyusho pressure points on myself , and nothing happened ... , why?


Well, it depends on the 'type' of pressure points... I've never tried accupuncture points on myself, so I don't know whether they work. However, 'nerve knots' (ganglia?) like the plexus solaris tend to work very well... Actually you don't have to use much force with me - a light tap can be enough to make me fall to the ground (which is really annoying and embarrassing).
 The 'pressure point' that Justavisitor described is also a ganglion - a place where lots of nerves come together and usually cause a tingling (or slightly painful) sensation when struck. However, the most important use of striking ganglia is that they make the muscle relax for a brief moment so you can, for instance, wrench yourself out of your opponent's grip or sweep him to the ground without much effort. The only problem is that some people are 'resistant' to the pain/strange sensation that striking such a point causes... So I wouldn't depend too much on them - they can come in useful but you should also focus on other aspects of your art.


----------



## Nishibi Ryu (Jan 9, 2010)

Pressure points work well on me and 2 of my sons the 3rd feels almost nothing. I had a friend who might as well have been dead he feels nothing even if I grab his hair and pull full on, he just stands there and looks at me as if to say WHAT!!!!
If you do them to yourself you may be off in your acuracy and angle, and many other reasons. There is nothing mythical about these points they were listed in Jujutsu books in 1904 but not with much explanation.
You need to study them quite a lot and they will vary from person to person and age.
Try them on body builders first they will make anyone look good, the bigger the arm the bigger the target, I really like doing arm locks on them they go on so fast


----------

